# Hello from Illinois



## jim417 (Apr 18, 2016)

Greetings.  I was voted in last Thursday!!  Can't wait to get started.  The only negative is that my EA was scheduled for tonight, but a family thing popped up and I had to reschedule.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome !

What did the lodge say about you not being able to make it?


----------



## jim417 (Apr 18, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Welcome !
> 
> What did the lodge say about you not being able to make it?


They were great about it.  Said no problem and we can get it rescheduled.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats!! What Lodge will you be joining?


----------



## Bloke (Apr 18, 2016)

jim417 said:


> They were great about it.  Said no problem and we can get it rescheduled.



Good to hear and a good sign about the lodge. 

Some get a bit bent out of shape with this happens because it can take a lot of work to put on a degree, it's easier when the team is experienced, but as the goal is to always be training new guys up, there is generally a lot of work that needs to be done.


----------



## jim417 (Apr 18, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> Congrats!! What Lodge will you be joining?


Tuscola, IL


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 18, 2016)

jim417 said:


> Tuscola, IL



I was referring to Lodge name and number.


----------



## jim417 (Apr 18, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Good to hear and a good sign about the lodge.
> 
> Some get a bit bent out of shape with this happens because it can take a lot of work to put on a degree, it's easier when the team is experienced, but as the goal is to always be training new guys up, there is generally a lot of work that needs to be done.


It was going to be a double tonight since there is another joining.  They were still going to dontje other, so I imagine that helped.  I just hated that it came up last minute.  Looking forward to getting started.


----------



## jim417 (Apr 18, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> I was referring to Lodge name and number.


Tuscola 332.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 18, 2016)

jim417 said:


> It was going to be a double tonight since there is another joining.  They were still going to dontje other, so I imagine that helped.  I just hated that it came up last minute.  Looking forward to getting started.



That's good, being a double they still got to work their degree....


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 19, 2016)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 19, 2016)

Greetings and welcome. I hope you enjoy your journey through the degrees.


----------



## Scoops (Apr 20, 2016)

Congratulations

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

